
Show HN: Media Browser Framework in Swift for iOS with Custom Transitions - surajthomask
https://github.com/altayer-digital/ATGMediaBrowser
======
surajthomask
Would appreciate any feedback from the hacker-news community.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I will suggest you read the guidelines for _Show HN_. Without clicking into
it, I'm guessing this likely qualifies. _Show HN_ is specifically intended to
get community feedback.

~~~
surajthomask
@DoreeenMichele, Thanks for the direction. I'm kind of new to hackernews, will
check Show HN.

